# Spring CC tourney sign up thread



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Saturday, April 28th 2007 Caesars Creek Lake Bass Tournament sign up

Registration has begun with the posting of this thread. Starting order is determined by order of registration. I chose to do this in a public thread so all can see the order people register and no one thinks I am altering starting order. This thread is for registering only, no chatting. We ask the only thing written in this thread is the required sign-up information. I will have a copy of the starting order posted soon after registration is complete and a hard copy with me to be read at the pre-tournament meeting at 6:00AM the day of the tournament. Please do not register unless you are 100&#37; positive you will be in attendance. If you do register and for some reason (better be a good one) can&#8217;t make it please make things easier on me by letting me know ASAP. Rules are writting in the CC spring tourney thread.


Please leave the following info for registration:
-First name and screen name (please check spelling) of each of the two team members (unless fishing alone.) Both members of the team must be a member of this site. I will send a PM to each team member to confirm entry prior to tournament.


----------



## dkslayer33 (Apr 8, 2006)

DKSLAYER33 (Richie) and FLYPILOT33 (Matt)


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Muskieseeker (David) Weatherby (Chris)


----------



## kamp9992001 (Jan 18, 2007)

kamp9992001(andy) 93ranger482(marc)


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

bassinjody(jody) oldmancecil(cecil)


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

jzzkwz (chris) and butch07 (butch)


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

Ranger521 and little Ranger521 ( my son)


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Shore-bound. Looking for partner...


----------



## kb2121 (Mar 16, 2007)

kb2121 (kyle), jb4444(Joe)


----------



## nitroman (Feb 4, 2007)

nitroman(matt) sratos275(brad)


----------



## hillbilly836 (Mar 20, 2007)

hillbilly836(Troy):!


----------



## fishingcubs (Apr 26, 2004)

FishingCubs (Patrick)


----------



## smallmouthman (Mar 26, 2007)

smallmouthman (charles)


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

bumped for those wanting to sign up.


----------



## fishingcubs (Apr 26, 2004)

I've posted already (FishingCubs) My partner will be Mike Bowman. I don't know his user ID, but he is a member


----------



## wezer33 (Apr 1, 2007)

hello matt, kevin and i are going to fish the tour. we are both members now !


----------



## wezer33 (Apr 1, 2007)

hello matt,
wezer33 (steve jones) and (kevinburgmeier) kevin burgmeier .

thank you


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll be fishing with fishingcubs, -Sporto


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

JONZUN (Dave) and BUBBA1187 (Doug) will be there !


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Do we have enough people signed up to have the tournament?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I will still fish it if it is me and my partner vs one other team. Send me a pm if you don't want to fish because you were hoping to fish against more people. Right now we have 13 teams and a guy still looking for a partner with a boat. I do hope more will sign up before this happens.


----------



## Littlebuddy (Mar 20, 2007)

Littlebuddy (Tim Payton III)


----------



## Hollidj3 (Mar 13, 2007)

hollidj3 (Josh) and my fishing partner Drew2007 (Drew) are in.


----------



## smallmouthman (Mar 26, 2007)

i posted allready but here is my partner j-boy-85 (jason) memeber


----------



## fishingcubs (Apr 26, 2004)

So are we "a go"? What are the entry fees going to be?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

It is a go, all rules and fees are listed under the rules. Hopefully most questions can be answered there.


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

Basskiller2 (Kenny) & Dodgecounty (Bill) are in.


----------



## dahnke66 (Apr 27, 2007)

dahnke66 (Ryan Dahnke)...i will be fishing with tp3 (Tim Payton)


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I got all the names written in. I hope everyone makes it. Should be great weather.

Starting Order


1-DKSLAYER33 (Richie) and FLYPILOT33 (Matt)

2-Muskieseeker (David) Weatherby (Chris)

3-kamp9992001(andy) 93ranger482(marc)

4-bassinjody(jody), oldmancecil(cecil)

5-jzzkwz (chris) and butch07 (butch)

6-Ranger521 and little Ranger521 ( my son)

7-kb2121 (kyle), jb4444(Joe)

8-nitroman(matt) sratos275(brad)

9-hillbilly836(Troy), KurtHammond (Kurt)

10-FishingCubs (Patrick), Sporto

11-smallmouthman (charles), j-boy-85 (jason)

12-wezer33 (steve jones) , (kevinburgmeier) kevin burgmeier

13-Littlebuddy (Tim Payton III), dahnke66 (Ryan Dahnke)

14-hollidj3 (Josh), partner Drew2007 (Drew)

15-Basskiller2 (Kenny) & Dodgecounty (Bill) 

Entry fee: $40.00 ($10.00 big bass included)
Payouts (based on all 15 teams)

First Place-$270.00

Second Place-$120.00

Third Place-$60.00

Big Bass Pot-$150.00


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone who showed up. I hope you all had a good time. 

Results
Big bass went to KB2121 and JB4444- 4.64 lbs

First place went to nitroman and sratos275 - 3 fish weighing 8.76 lbs

Second place went to hillbilly836 and kurthammond- 2 fish weighing 6 lbs

Third place went to jzzkwz and butch07- 2 fish weighing 5.5 lbs


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

It was nice meeting you guys today. Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry I missed the oppurtunity to meet some of you guys. I was looking forward to the day, but had alot personal issues recently. I will hope to see you guys there later in the season. Maybe we can have a couple more there this year? Thanks to Matt for all the hard work he put into making the event happen. Were there any smallies weighed in? What stage are the fish in? Water temps? Anyone know the winning technique or any certain thing working better than anything else? I went to a CC trib sunday. The small bass were stacked in there like crazy. Catch'em every cast. Alot times as soon as it hit the water, a fish would grab and start running away from the school. Lots of fun but nothing over 12 inches. Caught about 20 in 30 minutes. But just to much stuff going on to enjoy a long day trip.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I think there was only 1 smallie weighed in.

We weighed 2 fish in (4.2lbs total) and got both of them on crankbaits.


----------



## fishingcubs (Apr 26, 2004)

We did catch a real FAT smallie. Only keeper we caught all day. M. That was my third time fishing up there and after seeing some of the pig's the other guys brought in, I'm looking forward to going out again. If anyone ever needs someone to fish with, just give me a holler.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That smally cub caught was a nice one. A lot of nice fish brought in.


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

We had a great time too! One of our fish was caught at 7:15 AM on a work and the other around 11:00 on a crankbait! I'm all in if we do another one this fall or anyother time. I'll bring the scale again and my fishing partner (especially since he caught both fish...LOL).


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

That would be a "worm" not "work!" Man I need a vacation...


----------

